# Goat down. What to do? Need help quick!



## NubianGoatGirl (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a goat that doesn't want to get up. She just sits around. She is alert, perky, eating and drinking. Not acting sick. Just doesn't want to stand. I can't make her stand up, either. She just buckles her legs. I gave her Bo-Se, PCN, and Dexamethasone. I made sure she had plenty of mineral. I put food and water and hay in front of her and she eats and drinks fine. She is 6 yrs old. She is not pregnant. She is positive for CL but not tested for CAE. She is a pet goat and I rescued her about 3 yrs ago. Any advice? I can't stand to just watch her sit around and from pneumonia or an inactive rumen.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Could she have injured herself and moving hurts? That is all I can think of.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

How are her feet? Any foot rot, cuts, sore inflamed places on her legs?


----------



## goatmarm (Nov 19, 2005)

---


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

She may have internal CL abcesses as well.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What's her temperature?


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I would try giving her some Glucosamine. It comes in the liquid. I know I take it (human stuff) and I feel tons better when I do. I have also given itto my old lady (goat) in the Human form. I crushed it up and she eats it just fine. Good luck


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Have you consulted with a vet?

I'm a newbie to goats so just reading.


----------



## judymayes (Feb 13, 2007)

I have had this happen they get to weak and sometimes cant stand up and alot of the times its from worm infestation look and see if her gums and inside the eye down on the botton inside of eyelid is pale almost white is so you need to get her seen quick Hope she gets better soon for you 
Juyd mayes


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

was this thread a wind-up? Unless the op lives in Australia she must have posted it in the middle of the night - she stated that the goat isn't pregnant so how would she have found this lying down behaviour in a panic in the middle of the night? There may be a reasonable explanation but she hasn't been back to answer questions in 12 hours - maybe I just have a suspicious mind.

I hope its not someone taking advantage of the good nature and help on this board

hoggie


----------



## Rainbeau777 (May 21, 2003)

Hi


----------



## NubianGoatGirl (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I work night shift and I have not been able to write because it has been busy. I did check the thread, but I haven't writen. My goat died. I am pretty sure she had internal CL abscesses. Now I can rest a little knowing my "rescue stock" is not suffereing and my remaining does and buck are healthy. It's been a long battle with this pet goat, but I can rest assured that I did my best to give her a good home with love and care. No, I don't live in Australia. 

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You gave her 3 more years than she would have had otherwise and that's a good thing.


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your goat.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that.

At least you know that the last few years of her life she was well cared for and loved. That counts for alot.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am so sorry Nubian Goat girl - sorry to hear that the goat died and sorry to have got the wrong conclusion. Try and stick with the fact that you gave her a good home, and loved and cared for her.

hoggie


----------



## NubianGoatGirl (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for your posts. It has been a hard winter for me. In less than two months I have lost 2 goats (CL), my 9 yr old St. Bernard (heart attack), a cat (FIP), and 2 chickens (old age). My Mom was in the hospital with heart problems (home now and doing ok) and my best friend is very ill and has been in the hospital for a month. I hope things start to get better now. Thanks for your kindness. The support I receive here is very much appreciated.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

NGG, sounds like you take in a lot of rescues that no one else would touch. You are willing to take the heartache that goes with that. That is a blessing that will make your life richer. 

Best wishes, Jill


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Just wanted to give you a ((hug))


----------



## computerchick (Jun 24, 2005)

Just wanted to make sure you are also vax'ing for CD <-- overeating disease. They go down fast with this. She would have probably also been crying if she was suffering from entero though.

Good for you for giving her more time!

Sorry for your loss!
Andrea


----------

